# Making an external locker



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

One of my few, but often-repeated grips about our Pollensa is that there is no externally accessed locker, for storing hookup cables, hose reel, wet and muddy walking boots, etc etc etc.

>>> O'Leary's <<< have a locker door. A bit steep at £60, but there you go.

Has anyone done it? 8O I mean, I know some have been willing to take a drill to a van (usually someone else's :wink: ), and I've done it myself to fit the bike carrier. Somehow, it's a bit different to getting the jogsaw out and hacking a huge hole in the side of the wan (which will give me access to an under-seat storage area).

Or should I wait until the next no-theme meet, and get Keith to bring his power tools with him? :roll: 

One of these days, I'm gonna do it, I know I am. And yes. I will take pictures of the pristine van side beforehand, and the carnage that ensues 

Gerald


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Like this?


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I missed out the funpart!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

gerannpasa said:


> Or should I wait until the next no-theme meet, and get Keith to bring his power tools with him? :roll:
> 
> One of these days, I'm gonna do it, I know I am. And yes. I will take pictures of the pristine van side beforehand, and the carnage that ensues


Maybe you should organise a "come and see Gerald demonstrate how to fit a door" meet. I'm sure it would be popular 

Graham


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I would be happy to take the photographs. The paramedic would also need to be on hand of course and preferably Angie the nurse as well. 

Stevecar could cover the health and satety. Gaspode could check over the tools and Geo and Beyondajoke carry out a joint MOT afterwards.

Rapide Russell and Oscar could supply the Baked potatoes.

Ladyj and Jen could marshall the scores of viewers, I mean supporters.

I reckon with that team you will have no problem Gerald. Go for it :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

ingram said:


> Like this?


 :lol: :lol: Yes, exactly like that. I knew someone would have done it. Not sure about doing it with no shirt on though :?

Graham - it would probably be extremely popular.

Stew - thanks for the offer of taking the photos. Your list of members who could be on hand shows what talents we have on here. And mine would be making a complete a*se of myself. We'd need someone to bring bucket-loads of filler to cover up all the gaps 

We'd also need someone with psychological counselling experience, to pacify Annie when it all goes t*ts up. Somebody from Relate might come in useful too.

Perhaps I could sell it as a "it's either this or buy a new van". Would that work?

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

_Perhaps I could sell it as a "it's either this or buy a new van". Would that work_

threatening violence in the home is a no no mate. Within minutes Annie would be on the phone, wisked away by the police, in a refuge and gone mate. Very off topic but apparantly this is the fastest way these days to get a council house.

A better approach might be that you could turn the locker into a wardrobe or a bookcase whatever takes her fancy. Obviously we will think of a way of digging you out of that promise after you have your locker mate.

stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

artona said:


> A better approach might be that you could turn the locker into a wardrobe or a bookcase whatever takes her fancy.


Ooo - I like that idea! Bookcase would be good.



artona said:


> Obviously we will think of a way of digging you out of that promise after you have your locker mate.


Obviously. The combined might of the male gender on MHF is a formidable furnace of ideas. I would have no worries about that side of things.

Looks like I need to order a locker door. :?

Gerald


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

gerannpasa said:


> We'd also need someone with psychological counselling experience, to pacify Annie when it all goes t*ts up. Somebody from Relate might come in useful too.


Could I suggest a special evening cabaret "Annie demonstrates how to deliver a right rollicking".  

Graham


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Go for it Gerald :lol: 

Annie, May I suggest you book yourself in for some pampering that day and Gerald can text you when it is all done 8)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Locker*

Hi Gerald

I would not do it - purely because I would not know where to start.

I have an external locker that is purely external. It cannot be accessed from inside. The locker houses the following...

Hosepipes and attachments
10M cable
25 M cable
Plastic box containing various adaptors, nozzles, hose attachments etc
A pipe thing to empty the wate water
Pitch occupied sign
etc 
etc

It is invaluable.

If you feel competent to do the job, or have a meet and I will supply baked pots (wrapped in kitchen roll), I would certainly recommend it.

Rapide561


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Locker*

Hi, Russell

Your external locker sounds just like I'd like mine to be. Unfortunately, the only externally-accessed locker I have holds the 2 gas bottles, and precious little else. This is why I want to make one.

I'm not concerned about doing the job - my (great) concern is c*cking it up, and the consequences if I do, to both the van's and my own health.



Rapide561 said:


> If you feel competent to do the job, or have a meet and I will supply baked pots (wrapped in kitchen roll),


As long it's the pretty kitchen roll with pictures on it, and not the cheap stuff we buy :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi Gerald. Why not get a Beeny-box? All the wet 'n' muddy stuff goes within and you keep your underseat storage! Works for us!  



regards....nige


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Interesting, Nige. I was going to ask "WT*" but then I found them at:

http://www.beenybox.co.uk/

They look nice. Big question - how much?

Cheers.

Gerald


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gerald

Hope you are sitting down when reading this.
The price of a bespoke Beeny Box is about £400.

We have one fitted to our Ravenna, it is an excellent if pricey addition to our storage facility. I would recommend going to Beeny Box in Camborne for fabrication and fitting. AutoSleepers do supply and fit at their service centre, however having watched one being installed and on hearing of resultant problems the journey down to Cornwall is worth while.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, Brian. £400 + a drive to Cornwall sounds a bit more expensive than me and a jigsaw (and a locker door kit, of course).

I'll ponder some more. It does look the business, though. Probably worth it if I could wangle a trip down there. 

Gerald


----------



## Jani (Oct 14, 2006)

We're up for this 'meet'.

I'll bring the name badges, some flags and a barrel of refreshing liquid.

Grobble will bring the syringes, needles and sedatives for those of a nervous disposition.

Bagsy I get a corner seat so I can see but not get hurt !

Jani


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Sounds like you've got a meet on your hands Gerald :wink: :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gerald
Well with the list of people that has been proposed it seems that I have become redundant mate :lol: :lol: :lol: But that said I liked your idea of having a meet to fit the door, and I know the guys on the list would definitely be up for it.
With this in mind, we called Rachel at Top End Farm to enquire about the chances of having a meet and using the barn to work inside. She told us that the barn fee was £60, not the £30 that Artona paid for the barn for the Photo Rally.
So if you want to organise this, then I would suggest that you put it up as a meet and book the site (and barn) pretty soon mate.......

Jigsaws at dawn :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Keith

It was £50 we had to pay, although she did say the normal fee was £60 for the whole weekend,

Rachel initially told us it was £20 but she later told me that was just for a couple of hours use and it did not include them clearing it out for us. I must chase up a receipt from her so there is no further confusion  

stew


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Stewart
There must be some confusion then, because Rachel told us that she had collected £30 from you, in fact she felt she needed to give us the whole story of how you were only charged that much.
Anyway the cost of the barn is now £60.

Keith


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Top End Farm*

Yes yes yes

We like it there. Some lovely walkies for my handsome prince.

How about Friday 02 December?

Yes, let's please!

Gerald, the beeny box would however give additional storage rather than just better access to the sotrage you have?

Rapide561


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Keith

No problem, I have just spoken to Rachel and she is going to fax me a receipt



stew


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russell
Friday the 2nd is no good for us, but as I am redundant :lol: :lol: :lol: , maybe some others from the list will be available......

Let us know Gerald, what dates you would like, maybe sometime at the beginning of next year would be good........

Keith


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I think you were the very first person on the list Keith, the rest of course is simply the support team :lol: 

stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Receipt just come through. I am sure Racheal was not trying to cause any trouble. She is a lovely lady but I reckon she is very busy and simply remembered it wrong when she was telling you

stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Whoa whoa, everyone!  Blimey, we haven't decided to do it yet. I go away for my lunch break, and when I come back, there's a meet being arranged in my name   

Keith - you are first on the list, mate. Even if I insisted on holding the jigsaw myself, you can stand behind me, muttering "I wouldn't have cut the hole there" and afterwards, you could claim "I told him not to do it." :lol: 

Seriously, IF I did it, I would welcome advice and support from anyone who had experience of cutting big holes in expensive vehicles. 

You're right, Russell, extra space would be better, but it's more expensive. I'm getting under the van at the weekend to look at water tanks and stuff like that, so I'll see where it could go. I wonder how much said box is to buy, if I/we fit it myself/ourselves? I must email them.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Here's a beeny from their archive - looks like a newer Pollensa than mine - they've already got an outside locker!

Gerald


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> snipped: I'm getting under the van at the weekend to look at water tanks and stuff like that, so I'll see where it could go.
> Gerald


Hi Gerald

I have looked at this problem several times and have made *** packet sketches of how to put a box into the space that is behind the side skirts of my Executive ( much like your Pollensa). My most recent thunk (old thought) is to make a box which would be raised into the space by a lifting mechanism....... mechanism to be sorted yet, but may just be simple like pull cables over pulleys and fixed at the rear of the van. When the box was lowered it would be rotated on the lift mechanism ( or cables) to allow access and when raised it would locate on guides fixed under the floor plate of the van. This box could carry all of the mucky stuff that I now have to wrap before putting inside the van. My original thunk was just to make a hinged basket that dropped down at one end...I will bring this project back to the top of the pile in my " things to get sorted" tray.

Mike

P.S I have already patented the idea :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

spykal said:


> is to make a box which would be raised into the space by a lifting mechanism...


 8O  Wow, Mike. That sounds a piece of machinery!

I think I'm a bit like you, and I'm sure I can make a box for less than £400, and with the help of my MHF mates ( :?: ) we could chop a hole in the side skirt and hang the thing in there. Heavy duty slides, a bit of a lock - the only question is: what sort of bits of chassis are there to hang the thing off. I'll take my camera out with me on Saturday, and start plotting.

Gerald


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gerald
I know I was first on your list mate :lol: :lol: :lol: , anyway we have confirmed with Rachel (who seemed a little flustered....) that the barn is not available until May 2007 should you wish to go ahead mate.
She also confirmed the £60 charge for the use of the barn, so I will leave it up to you as I don't want you to think I was pushing you into anything, just giving you an option of our help.

Keith


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> Wow, Mike. That sounds a piece of machinery!


That is going to be the clever bit ...if I ever get round to sorting it...using this there will be no need to cut holes in the side skirts ...there is plenty of room to drop the box down below the skirt to access the contents.... as for fixings the underside of the floor and the chassis give plenty of scope... when you crawl under you will see what I mean ... well you will if it is like my Exec.

mike


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

kands said:


> so I will leave it up to you as I don't want you to think I was pushing you into anything, just giving you an option of our help.


 :lol: :lol: That's OK, Keith. I knew that.

I'll consult with Annie when I get the price back from the Beeny Box people, and when I've had a look at the van this weekend. I'll keep you posted.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lockers*

Well can we have a meet at top end anyway?

How about the 16th December?

I can't make the 9/10/11.

Rapide561


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russell
Those dates are good for us...... Best you book it quickly mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I am sending you a PM

Keith


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, Beeny Box have come back to me (thank you, Paul Stimpson). They don't do DIY - they say they're custom-built, etc etc. Price (fitted) is £345 - £395.

I'm still gonna get under the thing tomorrow and have a look-see. It's on the growing list of "jobs-to-do".

Gerald


----------

